# Zoo Med Repti Bark



## chuckwalla (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm using it for my baby Argentine B&W, Kramer. Besides it being expensive, I'm having trouble keeping the humidity up. Could repti bark be the problem? It's hard to find cypress mulch anywhere near me, I live in Southern California. Would eucalyptus mulch be better? Also, should I bake it? Someone told me I can put the substrate in a bin and spray it with Provent-A-Mite, that will replace needing to bake it, is this true? Please, feel free to share all opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am using eucalyptus mulch and it is fine and it naturally repels bugs


----------



## chuckwalla (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you bake it? Either way, please tell me your process before putting it in the cage. Also, what brand is it? Where do you buy it? 

Thanks


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 25, 2009)

No I don't bake it. I am in south Florida and it's about 2 - 3 dollars at any home depot or lowes for a 3 cubic foot bag. My enclosure is 4 feet by 2 feet and it is about 3 - 4 inches deep in mulch. Down here in Florida you can get it or cypress mulch all year round cheap. I don't know brand names. I hope this helps. That reptile bark is so expensive


----------



## chuckwalla (Sep 25, 2009)

It's near impossible for me to keep the humidity above 60%. I mist it with a spray bottle multiple times daily. The humidity outside his cage is 43% right now. It goes way up at night, but not so much in the cage. I have 1 vent on the left side, and smaller vent holes on the right roof. Should I open up more ventilation in the cage, or will that make the humidity lower? It's been so hot here lately in California. Any answers would be so helpful. Thankssssss!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I put a paper plate in the cage with a washcloth on that I pour water onto and the heat from the lights evaporates it and raises the humidity. It's not the most attractive thing but it works


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 25, 2009)

the wash cloth with water is a good idea. if you open more vents it will lower the humidity, but you need air flow in the cage to keep the air from bieng stagnant. poor air flow can also lead to respratory infections.


----------

